# Remember "Nina"?



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Wrong Forum.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I remember Nina Dobrev


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's my Nina undressed.










Greg. Somebody is going to tell Mom on us. We are probably going to get in trouble for his.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

They are both sexy in their own ways!

Greg


----------

